# Guilty look



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

loki likes to hide behind my wireless router. Today it bit the dust. I think Loki did it. After all he is the god of mischief and he is looking awfully guilty all day lol


----------



## intoxxication (Jan 28, 2009)

"Hmm? Oh, were you saying something mother dear? I was sleeping. Your wireless router you say? Oh my, I surely know nothing about that. So, how was your day?"

That second photo is just priceless :laughing2:


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

:laughing: good caption, Tracy!

I was thinking the same thing - he looks mighty suspicious!


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

He always hids behind my wireless reciever it had to be him lol


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

He looks to sweet mommy  there is no way he did it lol


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

kwatson said:


> He looks to sweet mommy  there is no way he did it lol


Loki finally got his wings back but he is awkward so when he accidentally gets out he runs fast as lightning to my entertainment center and hides under the shelf I put my router on. He is so predictable. I am proud to say he finally flew a real flight with lift the other day and he got into his cage on his own


----------

